# bottle mold



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

Whats a good way to clean small amounts of black mold stuck to the bottom of bottles? I have a standard bottle brush and a bottle washer (pump type thing) and use One Step. But the brush and washer just can't get that stuff off. Is there any other cheap tricks/tools?


P.S. My second mead batch ever turned out good! Much better than the rotten apple mead that was my first batch. This is a one year old Pyment. MMMMMMMM! Thanks for all the advise!


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

4 oz of bleach in 5 gallons. I've soaked whole recycling dumpster's worth of nasty bottles w/ cigarette butts etc. and always comes clean.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks, I'll give them a bleaching.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I should add the obligatory never-mix-bleach-with-ammonia message. But bleach is a great loosener of deposits. Like the old "you know you're a homebrewer" joke, I used to keep a sterile trash can in the garage (full of bottles in bleach water; hot water rinse, fill with beer and cap). Good occasional treatment for carboys too, even removes beerstone!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Yea, I guess I remember as a kid picking up road kill and soaking it for a week or two in bleach solution. The skulls and other bones came out nice and pearly white clean! Glass should be a snap!


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

With a lot fewer worries for when the girlfriend comes over .


----------

